# Holden Monaro gauge pod



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

I see the 05 Holden Monaro now sports a center gauge pod with oil pressure & voltage gauges. I have seen a few after market center console gauge pods for the GTO, but the Monaro's is by far the best looking. I Googled and could not find the same pod. Since the Monaro's is made down under, the driver side is on the right, so of course the Monaro's pod faces right. Does anyone know if somone manufactures the same type of pod but facing to the left?


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

The factory unit with gauges is avail from JHP.com.au for $450 US including shipping
http://www.jhp.com.au/enlarge-gto.p...ments/GTO-LHD-05-binnical-kit-h.jpg?imagealt=


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I see from the web site that the 2004 GTO pod is not available right now, but will be soon. I will order it once available. Hopefully the instructions for hooking up the gauges is straight forward.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Geoff at JHP told me when I ordered mine that the 05's harness was just down inside and would plug right in. I fished it up and it did just that. Something bout the 04 didn't include a factory hookup and would need to be wired seperately. Good luck. Semper Fi


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

I really like those, and I want a set but I'm not about to pay that much for two gauges. I know there are other choices now, and before long there will be more. Maybe they will include them on the 06??


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

I agree, while it is a cool looking gauge pod, $450 is alot of money for two gauges and a piece of plastic. I wonder if there is a way ordering directly from Holden??? In addition, since I have the 2004 GTO, I wonder what additional costs/time are involved with wiring? Maybe someone out there has a 2004 and can offer some advice.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Glad someone else said it first. $450? Jeez.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Arrowhead makes an empty console pod...I haven't bought one but I've seen it. It looks pretty good, for a hand-laid fiberglass thingmie.

Gravana sells them, if you don't want to deal directly with Arrowhead. I sure as hell wouldn't.

http://www.gravanatuning.com/applications/2004_Pontiac_GTO_5.7.aspx?cat=4

He also has gauge packages.

Personally, I'm considering the Arrowhead pod populated by an Autometer D-Pic gauge ( http://www.pfyc.com/store/merchant....e=GN2111&Product_Count=24&Category_Code=GAINT ) and an Aeroforce Technology Interceptor OBD2 gauge ( http://www.aeroforcetech.com/ )-- far more flexible and easy to install in an '04.

Of couse, now you're bumping up close to $600...


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

ftlfirefighter said:


> The factory unit with gauges is avail from JHP.com.au for $450 US including shipping
> http://www.jhp.com.au/enlarge-gto.p...ments/GTO-LHD-05-binnical-kit-h.jpg?imagealt=


Damn thats Clean I will definitely be rockin that in my 05'.!!! :cool


----------



## 10 BEERS (Feb 9, 2005)

just checked of jhp's website and noticed that they do have the guage pod in left hand drive says it in the product description.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

SasdawgGTO said:


> Damn thats Clean I will definitely be rockin that in my 05'.!!! :cool


Dude, is that you in the avatar pic?


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

so when you hooked this up in your '05, all the lights and everything worked just like it was stock installed?


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

yes...
Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

JHP's gauge pod has the same font and red color as does the OEM gauges, it lights up just like OEM. It's an exact match.


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

GTO JUDGE said:


> JHP's gauge pod has the same font and red color as does the OEM gauges, it lights up just like OEM. It's an exact match.


Is it a plug and play set up? What was ur install time?


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

If you have an 05 or early 06, everything is there for the hookup. You'll spend the most time trying to hook the cable, which some get right away while others take a long time - it's just luck. It's an easy thing and most of the job is minutes.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

poof1887 said:


> Is it a plug and play set up? What was ur install time?


It's plug and play. Once I was able to snare the wire it was was easy as plugging the unit in and snapping the unit to the dash. A minute or 2. 

Instructions call for cutting the dash to allow the wire to be plugged in. Once you remove the plate cover you'll notice a portion of the dash that runs along the back of the cut out connecting the right and left side dash. The harness is just behind the vents in the front of the dash. The plug in is in the rear of the unit. The bracing is to be cut to allow the harness to be run to the back of the unit. This is NOT necessary to cut the brace. You can fish the harness up behind the brace and plug it in. 

It took a while to grab a hold of the harness with a bent clothes hanger. Unless you have a mirror you can adjust to see down into the dash you will be doing this pretty much blind as there is not enough room between the windshield and the cut out to look down into the cavity. 

There was a cut off date in 2006 models that didn't have the plug and play. I can't recall what that date was.


----------



## kokapops (Jun 22, 2009)

*really that much*

looks like the price is WAYYYY up.......? on the gauges for 05


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

'04 GTO= 847.00
'05 GTO= 747.00
'06 GT0= 847.00
JHP Vehicle Enhancements - Specialise in Holden Monaro and Commodore Spoilers, Body Kits, Tyre and Wheel Packages.


THEY'RE OUTTA THEIR FRIGGIN' GOURDS. IMO, NOT WORTH the price they were overpriced to begin with. They added additional color matching dials. 

Even the GMM shifter is up in price.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Hmm, looks like that mod is out for me. 

Wretched Motorsports had it for like $550 too, wonder if they jacked up the price.

That sucks, now we're running out of options for gauge pods. Maybe I will indeed need delete the radio and put a gauge panel there.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> '04 GTO= 847.00
> '05 GTO= 747.00
> '06 GT0= 847.00
> JHP Vehicle Enhancements - Specialise in Holden Monaro and Commodore Spoilers, Body Kits, Tyre and Wheel Packages.
> ...


You can thank "quantitative easing". It's going to permanently spike gas prices too.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

svede1212 said:


> You can thank "quantitative easing". It's going to permanently spike gas prices too.


I saw the episode of Glenn Beck, him relating quantitative easing with whats coming down the pike. We're in for a whole lot more hurt.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Hah, we've been in a state of quantitative easing since 2006. Now it's just blatant.

In fact, "quantitative easing" is what indirectly allowed me to purchase my GTO in cash...


----------



## kokapops (Jun 22, 2009)

*Jhp*

Emailed to Australia and they said the price is right. Because of the currency with usd and au dollar. US dollar is weak and that sucks. And GM has raised the part prices what they use to make those gauges........... For some reason they dont sell it without the gauge pod. Was thinking that can save money there.....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

kokapops said:


> Emailed to Australia and they said the price is right. Because of the currency with usd and au dollar. US dollar is weak and that sucks. And GM has raised the part prices what they use to make those gauges........... For some reason they dont sell it without the gauge pod. Was thinking that can save money there.....



Then you have the AU to USD conversion rate banks charge. For 800 clams expect 20-40 additional dollars for your institute to charge you to convert currency.:willy:


----------



## kokapops (Jun 22, 2009)

dont know about that just that the guy from JHP said


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Just get it from Wretched. It's $550.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Wretched shows "No Products" for the gauge pod...
Bill


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

I wouldn't buy that fking thing at that price if I was a millionaire. Pisses me off, actually. I'll make one out of cardboard first. $800 bucks? They're on crack.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Nomad said:


> I wouldn't buy that fking thing at that price if I was a millionaire. Pisses me off, actually. I'll make one out of cardboard first. $800 bucks? They're on crack.


What he said!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Personally, I didn't think they were worth what they were asking for them before they raised the price.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

they weren't...they definitely aren't now...
Bill


----------



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

*comparitive pricing*

This is not for the GTO but for a comparison of pricing, i just bought, from Classic Industries, a complete 3 pod gauge kit for my 64,
Consists of a 1st-pod-speedo, 2nd pod- Tach & the 3rd pod includes gas, temp, amp gauges.
Includes all senders, just simple plug & go
The whole 3 gauge pod, which is just gorgeous, cost $550.00 all in!
How can they rationalize $500.00 for 2 gauges in a plastic pod!
I'm going to ask Classic Instruments, if they could build a pod/gauges for the GTO, if there was enough interested buyers


----------



## Ccass (Dec 17, 2012)

04-06 GTO Dash Pod w/ Gauges Kit:


----------



## topchop2 (Jan 4, 2018)

Does anyone have recent experience with a gauge pod that would look factory for a 2006?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

topchop2 said:


> Does anyone have recent experience with a gauge pod that would look factory for a 2006?


The only one that looks factory is the JHP. You will pay through the nose for one unless you find a used one. 2005 is plug and play. Some I believe early 2006 were plug and play after a certain mfg date of the car they were not. Many spliced the wires and soldiered together the pod/dash wires.

The dash plate is easily removed with care as the tabs can break if not. Instructions state to remove radio and cut the brace near the windshield. I did neither. (2005 GTO) You cannot see down in the cavity as the windshield inhibits it. I used a coat hanger and blindly snagged the wire harness located behind the vent. Pulled it up plugged it in fished the wires in front of the brace I did not cut, snapped the unit in place. Took me less than 10 minutes. Looks like it came with the car. A former member on this forum sold me his which was new for 150 as I recall. He purchased it but never installed it.


----------

